# NSFW  - Miss B Boudoir



## Robin Usagani

This is the other first boudoir I have ever done.  Miss B and Miss S did the session together.


----------



## dogusmeatus

Nice Job.


----------



## Rephargotohp

Only thing..I just don't like girls and toilets

Other than that they rock...But's just that toilet thing..lol


----------



## cgipson1

I like #7 best.. she is almost smiliing in that one. I bet she is pretty when she smiles. I feel like that is what is missing in some of the others.. you captured what she gave you, but she has a slightly challenging or slightly bored / angry look in a lot of them.


----------



## Destin

The one of her in the tub stands out to me the most. I like the pose, composition, and clean lighting. 

My only question is... Why the empty wine glass? Either get rid of it or fill it up. It just looks out of place. 

Maybe consider actually taking some shots with water/bubbles in the tub too. Could be fun/interesting.


----------



## EIngerson

I can't see where the tight spaces were a factor in your shoot on this one. Nicely done!!


----------



## septy86

Nice photos, great job.


----------



## slackercruster

Great work...you got talent!

If I was photographing all those beauties I'd have scwettyfingers!


----------



## Demers18

Nice work Schwetty!


----------



## MacHoot

Very nice....I love a redhead in a white bathtub!!


----------



## cgipson1

^^^ THIS!!!!!


----------



## MacHoot

lol


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Jesus Christ, Schwetty.


----------



## bogeyguy

Well done Schwetty. A be4autiful model also.


----------



## julia2

One of the awesome shoot I have ever seen... :*


----------



## cnutco

I look forward to your posts now!

VERY NICE!

The bathtub shot...  How about some type of flowers, satin or whatever, around the subject and even in the soap dish?  I think it would only add to the scene.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joey_Ricard

Nice work!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Best response eva!



GeorgieGirl said:


> Jesus Christ, Schwetty.


----------



## FattyMcJ

lol Nice job Robin


----------



## nmoody

Hell of a nice job, also a fan of the tub one


----------



## rub

Love em all but the bathtub one.  Empty glass plus empty tub doesnt work for me.  Add some bubbles and Id be 100% sold.  Cheers.


----------



## paigew

These are great! Not sure how I missed this thread before  My favorites are the first photo and the bathtub two.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I just noticed that the 1st one needs some pit work...:hugs:


----------



## Robin Usagani

GeorgieGirl said:


> I just noticed that the 1st one needs some pit work...:hugs:


----------



## CCericola

I'm going to say no on the toilet pix, just not going cut it. There is a boudoir class going on now at CreativeLive. You should check it out this week-end (it's free)


----------



## manaheim

Rephargotohp said:


> Only thing..I just don't like girls and toilets
> 
> Other than that they rock...But's just that toilet thing..lol



I was like "There was a toilet?  Where?"


----------



## tirediron

Schwetty.... you're not just a one-trick pony!!  

NICE work!


----------



## Robin Usagani

manaheim said:


> Rephargotohp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing..I just don't like girls and toilets
> 
> Other than that they rock...But's just that toilet thing..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was like "There was a toilet?  Where?"
Click to expand...











tirediron said:


> Schwetty.... you're not just a one-trick pony!!
> 
> NICE work!



Hah.. thanks!  I have more than one trick for sure... Aperture priority, shutter priority, bulb mode.


----------



## TheoGraphics

great work! the mix of natural window light and OCF is really nice. i think the one on the right of #2 and #6 are my favorites!


----------



## FireRescueFL

Schwetty,

You are officially my favorite photographer on this forum!

Just sayin'.

---Chris


----------



## Tee

I'm catching up on posts and wanted to say super.  The collage of #2 is excellent (particularly the third one).


----------



## Overread

You photo has been nominated for Photo of the Month 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ruary-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


----------



## Cpi2011

Excellent set of photographs. You have done really awesome job. There are some amazing photos collection.


----------



## TGordon

Nice JOB!!


----------



## SwirlMe

Very Nice


----------

